# Internet Speeds



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi,

what are the internet speeds like in dubai, is there broadband

and also how much does it cost to set up and are there monthly payments (if so how much).

Thanks,


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes, we have broadband. It is also 2008 in Dubai.

The cost varies depending on whether you are with Etisalst or Du and what bandwidth/speed you require.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

who in your opinion is the better provider?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

No experience of Du as I have Etisalat. Your choice may be restricted by where you end up living.


----------

